# BLD Memo / Execution Splits?



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 6, 2018)

I was wondering what are considered decent splits for Sub-X or Global Average in BLD events.

Especially interested in BigBLD milestones such as sub 10 on 5BLD and sub 5 on 4BLD, for example, and the recommended methods to learn at specific Globals.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2018)

I have always considered 50/50 splits to be decent on big cubes, from 4x4x4 on up. But it does seem like the best solvers spend somewhat less time memorizing than solving. I guess a lot of the fastest cubers spend significantly more time memorizing than solving when at the 10 minute mark on 5x5x5 or 5 minute mark on 4x4x4, but I am definitely around a 50/50 split on those cubes at that time.

Looking through the data on our weekly competition website here (for those who have comments that give splits - unfortunately I don't have an easy way to look at that yet - I may need to add one!), it looks like even the fastest solvers are only a little better than 50/50 - more like 40% memorizing, 60% solving.

Even when I was doing 8x8x8 BLD I tended to do 50/50 splits. So it applies for me no matter how big the cube.

Obviously for 3BLD it's different, with more like 33% memo / 66% execution.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2018)

For 3bld , the memo can consume 30-50% of the total time , since you can use audio to speed up.
For bigBLD, it is good to have a consolidated memo , so I agree with Mike Hughey and try and maintain a 50/50 split.

For MBLD, it depends on how much you are pushing, for a beginner in MBLD who is doing 6+ cubes in MBLD, having a memo of 30-38 minutes work the best, although there are exceptions. 
But 30-38 minutes is the sweet spot for memo in MBLD even if you know 3-style or you do not know 3-style.

Once, you start becoming familiar with MBLD, having 40+ minutes of memo will be good, since we can maintain the pressure during execution , and have less pauses, and more 3-style turning.

By the sub-X format , memo splits:
for 3bld
sub-60 seconds : 25-35 seconds (assuming M2/OP)
sub-40 : 20 seconds (Assuming advanced M2 and some 3 cycles )
sub - 30 : 10-12 seconds (Assuming 3-style)


----------



## M O (Jan 6, 2019)

my memo is 4:30 and my execution is 1:30 so it's 75% memo and 25% execution.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2019)

M O said:


> my memo is 4:30 and my execution is 1:30 so it's 75% memo and 25% execution.


That answers your earlier question about what you should do to improve .


----------



## M O (Jan 6, 2019)

mark49152 said:


> That answers your earlier question about what you should do to improve .



so I should work on memo until it's at least 1:30?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2019)

M O said:


> so I should work on memo until it's at least 1:30?


No, you should work on memo until it's as fast as your execution. Odds are that by the time your memo is 1:30, your execution will be under a minute. Speeding up memo almost always causes your execution to speed up too!


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 6, 2019)

M O said:


> so I should work on memo until it's at least 1:30?


What Mike said. You should work on it because that's where you're spending 75% of your time, so you have the most room for improvement there.

Also, speeding up memo takes a different kind of practice to speeding up execution. It's good to get used to pushing your memo faster.


----------



## jronge94 (May 6, 2019)

well good to know that I'm bad at memo with my 1:20/50 splits


----------

